# Chevrolet Cruze Station Wagon Makes World Debut: 2012 Geneva Motor Show



## eskylerjones (Mar 8, 2012)

*the shutters*

has any one takein out the shutters on the cruze? i did and it ran a code


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...does anybody else notice the slight "kickup" of the window-beltline at the last window, definitely looks "hokey/kluged" to _my_ eyes, like somebody didn't bother to worry about keeping the beltline "straight" anymore!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

At that point the body is curving towards the middle. It may just look like bottom of the window is curving upwards when viewed from an angle. Other way, I like the look.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I wish the sedan had those type of tail lights.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

I recall reading that the North American Cruze sedan is scheduled to get those taillights (or a similar design) as well as a the refreshed front fascia, grillwork, and fog lights you see on the Euro-spec estate wagon for its' mid-cycle refresh.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...putting a "new" _mustache_ on the *Mona Lisa *just doesn't sound very artistic to me (wink,wink).


----------



## stevesjh (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like a remake of the Vibe.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

stevesjh said:


> Looks like a remake of the Vibe.


...you have a good eye. We have two Vibes, a 2004 and a 2009 (see below), and that Cruze roofline arch, especially with the roof-rack-rails, does look vibe-ish.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks a whole lot more like a 4 door hatch than a station wagon to me. 

It actually looks like more like a crossover than a 4 door hatch.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, now we're talking. I love small wagons; they're great for camping. Why can't we get one stateside??


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Eugene_C said:


> Okay, now we're talking. I love small wagons; they're great for camping. Why can't we get one stateside??


...for the same reason NA didn't get the Cruze until 2011 even though the basic vehicle had been around since 2008...GM manglement's inept _timidity!
_


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...for the same reason NA didn't get the Cruze until 2011 even though the basic vehicle had been around since 2008...GM manglement's inept _timidity!
> _



It's really starting to get on my nerves. They kill the Vibe and have no viable replacement vehicle that's comparable. Right now we have a Vibe and a Honda Element. I am willing to give up one of those for a Cruze Eco or Cruze Diesel, but I need at least one economical car with decent cargo capacity that's in the $25k-ish range or less. Of course the Element is toast as well, 

I hope in a few years this will be fixed. Could always get a Matrix; however, Toyotas are tough in this household since one person works for Honda.The family car culture is generally limited to Ford, GM, Honda since we have family who works for all those manufacturers. 

Although, we can get pretty much anything but Toyotas and Korean jobs without enduring too much derision at family gatherings. One person got a Mini Cooper and that was esoteric enough not to be considered a threat. If only the Acura TSX Sport Wagon came in an Accord version....


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Did not translate well to a wagon.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Beaker said:


> Did not translate well to a wagon.


I disagree. The wagon looks a lot better than the hatchback. Then again, I thought the Vibe was pretty good-looking, and some people disagree with me on that, I know.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

*Chev Cruze*

Why are European versions poorly specified compared to US models this supposed to be a Global car. Euro versions are behind with No Day Notice Lights, No. tyre pressure monitor, No powered foldback door mirrors , but do have useless annoying features like rain sensing wipers,auto head lights


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Answer: Price Point, ie: different country "laws" require different 'minimum' appointments just to be sold there.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope they make it available in the Philippines ASAP. Though I have no plans on parting with my CRUZE.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Disbeliever said:


> Why are European versions poorly specified compared to US models this supposed to be a Global car. Euro versions are behind with No Day Notice Lights, No. tyre pressure monitor, No powered foldback door mirrors , but do have useless annoying features like rain sensing wipers,auto head lights


Those features may seem useless to you, but for some European countries where it always drizzles or rains, and where some don't even see the sun for months, features like rain sensing wipers and auto head lights are very very useful.


cheers!
phantom


----------



## Kripnal (Mar 27, 2012)

that is dam cool car i wish i would be having this car so i can impress girls of class. it have dam awesome muscular look nice designed and well interior it's one of the best car i had ever seen in my life !!


----------



## Kripnal (Mar 27, 2012)

Like always Chevrolet is famous for its muscular looks. like other cars this car also have muscular touch,and with good aerodynamic it have beautiful interior and boosty engine voice that's what make it special more .


----------

